# Same Day CFAT + Interview (merged)



## redtom (11 Jan 2013)

Been training since I applied 2 months ago, and tomorrow's the big day, any last minute advice?

Thanks for the info so far guys, been a big help.


----------



## Jarnhamar (11 Jan 2013)

Whether you think you can or can't you're right.


----------



## redtom (11 Jan 2013)

Too true, should be no problems then.


----------



## SentryMAn (11 Jan 2013)

Relax, go in with an open mind, answer with what you know, and with your experience, let the cards fall where they fall.

Best of luck!


----------



## Gunshark (11 Jan 2013)

I am guessing you've already done things to prepare yourself for all sections of the CFAT and questions that may come up in the interview. If not, there is still time, and you can read plenty of advice on this forum.

If you're otherwise prepared, then here are some last pointers: Dress like you would to a civilian interview, it shows respect and shows that you're putting in effort. The other important point is how you hold yourself. Be professional and down to earth, and mean it. Do not lie. If you've done something that you are not proud of in the past, and it comes up, admit it and take steps to improve. This shows maturity. Don't make any excuses.

Treat everyone at the CFRC with respect they deserve. Best of luck.


----------



## Gunshark (11 Jan 2013)

Hm, he probably won't check this message in time.


----------



## greenmachine (11 Jan 2013)

First thing, RELAX. The CFAT is simple enough and you should pass if you're prepared man. The interview is easy. Just know what you want to do, why etc. 

Good luck!


----------



## redtom (11 Jan 2013)

CFAT was actually easier than I thought, but I still feel like I wrote a test. I would have failed if I didn't take the time to prepare. 

The interview was straightforward and all the staff were great. I'm on a long lunch while I wait for my medical.


----------



## Gunshark (11 Jan 2013)

redtom said:
			
		

> CFAT was actually easier than I thought, but I still feel like I wrote a test. I would have failed if I didn't take the time to prepare.
> 
> The interview was straightforward and all the staff were great. I'm on a long lunch while I wait for my medical.



Are you doing all 3 in one day??


----------



## greenmachine (11 Jan 2013)

redtom said:
			
		

> CFAT was actually easier than I thought, but I still feel like I wrote a test. I would have failed if I didn't take the time to prepare.
> 
> The interview was straightforward and all the staff were great. I'm on a long lunch while I wait for my medical.



You're lucky to be doing all 3 at once. Some people wait ages in between stages.

Once again, good luck dude!


----------



## TYLERgibson (11 Jan 2013)

If you don't study for the CFAT you're going to screw yourself over. Like he said it feels like a test, I love the interview! My interviewer was a great guy. Goodluck on the medical!


----------



## redtom (12 Jan 2013)

Medical was fine, I need to get some papers sorted out with a doctor, nothing serious. Aside from that it's just the fitness test. Now that the application paperwork is out of the way the process seems pretty pain free. I must really be lucky haha. Lets hope it keeps up.


----------



## Conz (12 Jan 2013)

Fitness test? Is your application for the Reserves? What trades are you applying for?


----------



## redtom (12 Jan 2013)

Conz said:
			
		

> Fitness test? Is your application for the Reserves? What trades are you applying for?



Yeah I'm applying for the reserves. That could be why I'm having an easy time I guess. I applied for infantry,  armoured, and artillery.


----------



## Murb (14 Jan 2013)

If you don't mind me asking, how long between your 3 tests and your fitness test?

I'm going to be going through the same process and I would like to be able to get a rough figure for a time span so i can adjust the estimated training time I have before my test.


----------



## Conz (14 Jan 2013)

redtom said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm applying for the reserves. That could be why I'm having an easy time I guess. I applied for infantry,  armoured, and artillery.



Good for you. I have just completed my second application process for armour officer and infantry officer, Reg Force. Good luck!


----------



## NLockhart (16 Jan 2013)

Whats the best way to prepare for the CFAT. I saw a practice test online but it looked pretty basic. Are there any others/how did you all prepare?


----------



## Oscar590 (16 Jan 2013)

NLockhart said:
			
		

> Whats the best way to prepare for the CFAT. I saw a practice test online but it looked pretty basic. Are there any others/how did you all prepare?


Wrote and passed my CFAT earlier today. I borrowed this book from the library called PublicServicePrep: Canadian Military, Border Services, and Corrections Exams to prepare myself for the spatial ability and math portions of the test.


----------



## The_Green_Basterd (16 Jan 2013)

NLockhart said:
			
		

> Whats the best way to prepare for the CFAT. I saw a practice test online but it looked pretty basic. Are there any others/how did you all prepare?



Study up to the grade 10 math level.  Read what the Forces recruiting website says about it in detail, but note, their practice exam is easy compared to the actual CFAT.  Its just meant to give you an idea of the type of questions you will answer and the basic topics (problem solving, vocab, spatial etc)


----------



## IBX.Lee (16 Jan 2013)

Wait only up to grade 10?
Is there any trig? Quadratic? Graph sketching? Calculus?
I didn't have a provincial curriculum in the usual time frame :/
Definitely algebra though, right?

I'm not really asking about the specifics of the test, moreso the curriculum that we ought to know for the grade it's being conducted for.


----------



## redtom (17 Jan 2013)

To answer the cfat question, this is how I prepared:

I brushed up on long division.  Every time I had 5 minutes I'd bust out something like 27/649611, perform long division and verify it with a calculator.  Which meant you had to practice other operations normally left to a machine. ..

I practiced multiplying difficult to multiply numbers and looked online for  tricks.  IE when multiplying by 5 half the number and move the decimal: 5×5, 5/2=2.5 => 25. I found the math was easy but the time constraint made it tough. 

I didn't practice anything for the spatial awareness or language section. And didn't find these too tough.

I'm 25 and have done all sorts of calculus and whatnot but would have failed for lack of time had I not practiced this simple math.


----------



## Knight13 (4 Mar 2013)

I have my test tomorrow, and I feel I am prepared for it.  After reading some posts on this forum I started to become worried however,  as a lot of people said they had their interview right after their aptitude test.   I was just told my test is booked for the 5th of March and I haven't heard anything about the interview.  I am not prepared whatsoever for the interview!  Any conformation would be greatly appreciated.  -  Regards


----------



## SeR (4 Mar 2013)

They would have told you if your interview was booked for tomorrow. Back when I did mine I wrote the CFAT, then about a month later I did my medical and interview on the same day. It's different for everybody.


----------



## Gunshark (4 Mar 2013)

Don't worry, you're good. If they only scheduled you for CFAT, then that's the only thing you will do tomorrow. Good luck! After your test is done, you will be briefed, and then you will be scheduled for the next step(s).


----------



## The_Green_Basterd (5 Mar 2013)

What sometimes happens is you are given a quick interview after your CFAT if you have anything in your file that indicates you might have issues with your out of country relatives or travel in the last 10 years.  (to define this takes way to long, sorry). The MCC will determine this and conduct a quick interview to give your application a jump start on some of the background security work that needs to be done.

You will still be givin a more for al interview down the road, where you will have time to prep, and be asked more in depth questions, so don't worry if this happens to you.  It is really a good thing.


----------



## Knight13 (5 Mar 2013)

The above poster was right ^^.   Anyway, wrote it today.... was harder than I thought it would be (specifically the spatial question--ran out of time--) but...........qualified for every NCM and officer position!!!  Interview and medical are in 2 weeks.


----------



## axle (16 Nov 2014)

Hello,

I will be writing my CFAT on Tuesday. In the email that the recruiting office sent me, they only mentioned CFAT.

However I know that some people are taking CFAT and interview same day, will that happen to me too? I am not sure if I need to prepare for the interview. 

Thank you!


----------



## Inspir (16 Nov 2014)

Plan for both


----------



## JoeDos (16 Nov 2014)

axle said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> I will be writing my CFAT on Tuesday. In the email that the recruiting office sent me, they only mentioned CFAT.
> 
> ...



If they didn't mention a interview, don't expect to be doing one.
Still I would suggest showing up in semi-formal attire as it does make you look good.


----------



## Pwegman (16 Nov 2014)

Since the interview is an important part of the selection i guess they would've told us if it was a chance of one after the CFAT . Interview isnt to take lightly so they probably notice you in advance so u can prepare yourself for it .


----------

